# Indian Lake Ice?



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Are any of the channels still frozen up at Indian? I wondering about ice fishing this weekend.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been told that all the rain and the rise in water levels knocked every bit of ice off the lake and it's one big mud hole right now. Just hear-say though, don't know for myself


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

With the cold weather this week, will there be channels with enough ice on for fishing? Lucy's or Dunn's?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool Hunter said:


> With the cold weather this week, will there be channels with enough ice on for fishing? Lucy's or Dunn's?


GOOD question, been thinking the same thing. If i had to quess, i would say yes, there is ice on the channels, but propbaply not enough for Safe ice fishing. And the Weather channel is calling for rain and temps in the 50 ies. this weekend. Does not sound good for us ice fishermen.
Call Mikes Bait& Tackle at Indian, 937-843-2261 he will know.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

They on the ice again at Indian Lake. As of yesterday, 3 guys fishing BlackHawk 10 guys fishing Long Island. Ice is about 3".


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

wow, ..fishing on 3 inches of ice , thats brave


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Where I was fishing Long Island its only about 3' deep. Now if it was deeper i'd probably wait for thicker ice.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you catch any fish? I'll be up there tomorrow. Not sure if I should try Lucy's first or Long Island.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

If it is good solid "black" ice 3 inches will support much more than 5-8 inches of sloppy white ice. I was out on 7 inches last weekend and felt less secure than on 3 inches earlier this year. Ice quality is very important. My guess is they practically started over making ice down there after the rain and that is some brand spankin new ice from the past few days.

I am headin over to check my little pond. It has not lost ice since the first freeze, but all the fluctuation has caused havoc. Good in some spots not in others.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I know I'll be at Indian tomorrow morning bright and early.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the info ive seen from searching the net has told me that its pretty iffy for my big but at indian this weekend. I read one report of some areas with 2-3 right next to 1.5 inches. All for some gills. NO THANKS! I don't think that much ice would even hold my gear! LOL To bad they are saying 67 tuesday and rain most of the week. Im hoping we get some real winter and we are on it for good in two weeks. 

With all this thin ice I guess I need to open a savings account and everytime that I want to go ice fishing I will just put 50 bucks in it that I would have spent on gas and bait. Pretty soon I will be able to afford a hovercraft and I will offset my expenses by charging admission to you fellow OGF ice heads! I would have been fishing for a month already. MAN IVE GOT TO GET OUT!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

What is the latest report from IL, was down their Fri. morning at LI, bite was not very good, to bright. Anybody fish Sat. or Sun., what does the ice look like ? would like to go Mon. morning.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i can't say for sure but im pretty confident that there isn't any safe ice left.

take a look at www.indianlake.com and look at the lake condition video. they update it every few days.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

The moundwood boat ramp and channel is wide open, will be there with boat Tues.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Fished all day saturday

Started at Long Island bite was extremely slow, 1 keeper in 4 hours. 

Moved to the Game Reserve. Bite was a little better, bunch of small fish though, really had to sort through the keepers. 

At about 2:30 someone turned on the feeding switch and by dark, me, my dad, and my cousin had about 90 monster gills. Almost filled a 5gal bucket. 

Ice wasn't anygood come sunday and was a real treat getting off the ice saturday night, was walking with about 4" of water sitting on the ice.


----------

